# Has anyone tried a grizzlly hybread TS?



## Mauser (Feb 25, 2016)

Thinking about betting one here in a month or two if they are any good.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 27, 2016)

Not sure about that, but their dust masks suck.


----------



## Valk (Mar 2, 2016)

I looked into some of those recently. Some getting pretty good reviews others had the blade mis alignment problem like the Ridgids. You looking at the polar one?


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 2, 2016)

I believe @kweinert has one. I had looked in to them when I was trying to figure out which saw I wanted. Was ready to pull the trigger on one until I found an almost brand new JET locally.


----------



## Mauser (Mar 2, 2016)

Yea the polar saws. 
The alignment issue wouldn't be a big deal to me. It is just one of those things I assume with a new saw I would have to adjust. I'm more concerned that there light weight would cause them to vibrate more than I would like.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 2, 2016)

The trunion was the main issue for me, and the reason I decided to go with the JET. Seems I read several things indicating they used the same trunion as the rigid saws, that had the issue with the blade misaligning. It's a big issue for me, as you can't adjust a saw every time you move the blade (well, you can, but that would be a PITA).


----------



## kweinert (Mar 2, 2016)

Hmmm, guess I hadn't realized that mine would be described as a hybrid saw. Evidently I don't really know what that means :)

I would saw that I've really only had two real issues with this one.

One is the difficulty in getting the blade set to 45 degrees. It wants to set just a tiny bit shy of that.

And that may have led to the second issue. I broke the pin on the angle adjusting handle. Easy fix, just throw in a cotter pin, but I was surprised that it was that easy to shear off.

I don't know what kind of stuff you cut on your saw, but I've cut some 3/4 ply on it and I've not seen vibration to speak of.


----------



## Mauser (Mar 2, 2016)

Well that is something I didn't know about the ridged saw. Guess I will hold off till I find a used cabinet saw


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 2, 2016)

kweinert said:


> One is the difficulty in getting the blade set to 45 degrees. It wants to set just a tiny bit shy of that.


Does your saw have the allen set screws in the top of the table to set the 90 and 45 stops? I kept getting frustrated with my JET because I couldn't get to 45, and realized my stop was set to about 42. Once I backed it off, I was able to get to 45 no problem.


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 2, 2016)

kweinert said:


> Hmmm, guess I hadn't realized that mine would be described as a hybrid saw. Evidently I don't really know what that means :)
> 
> I would saw that I've really only had two real issues with this one.
> 
> ...



I had the same issue with my Rigid and it turned out to be the same solution, moved the stop a bit and now it adjust past 45 degrees (I use a Wixley angle gauge to set the blade angle so don't really use the stop, probably could have taken it way in)


----------



## kweinert (Mar 2, 2016)

Thanks for putting me on track here. I took a look at the manual and yes, indeed, you can adjust the 90 and 45 degree stops.

Guess what I'll be doing this afternoon?

Thanks.


----------



## kweinert (Mar 2, 2016)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Does your saw have the allen set screws in the top of the table to set the 90 and 45 stops? I kept getting frustrated with my JET because I couldn't get to 45, and realized my stop was set to about 42. Once I backed it off, I was able to get to 45 no problem.



They aren't in the top of the table, but yes, there is an adjustment that can be made.

Thanks.


----------



## chippin-in (Mar 2, 2016)

Ive had the g0690 for about 4 or 5 yrs i think. I love it. I got the rolling stand with it so i could move it where i wanted. I have had no issues. 
Hope this helps

Robert


----------



## kweinert (Mar 4, 2016)

Well, it wasn't as convenient as getting at the screws from the top, but last night I was out in the garage and made sure everything was adjusted correctly.

Blade to slot was fine, I adjusted both the 90 and 45 degree stops, and readjusted the fence. I think it was already fine, but I went back through the procedure in order to ensure it was good.

Thanks for saying something about the adjustment. I should have known it was there, just got annoyed at it and didn't think of looking it up. But there it was, right in the manual and everything :)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## chippin-in (Mar 5, 2016)

"But there it was, right in the manual and everything :)"

Funny how that works.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

